# Smoker dessert, Cobbler!



## cprmom (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you 

 smokin monkey

Saw this older post and need to repost it! Wanted to try dessert in smoker and found this. Very simple and so good 













IMG_7199.JPG



__ cprmom
__ Sep 2, 2017


















IMG_7189.PNG



__ cprmom
__ Sep 2, 2017


















IMG_7195.JPG



__ cprmom
__ Sep 2, 2017


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 3, 2017)

Happy you enjoyed it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 20, 2017)

Well.....now there's another one to add to the list!!

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 20, 2017)

Made my mouth water!


----------

